# the truth why some guys cant get a girlfriend



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

http://en.nothingisreal.com/wiki/Why_I_Will_Never_Have_a_Girlfriend

you dont have time to read? ok. I will tell you what that link says...there is more males than females in this world. much more.

some guys MUST be alone.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

That may be a valid point if every girl was taken, but that's clearly not the case.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

The author seems to have fairly high standards - girl hotter than average, must be intelligent etc. On top of that, I don't understand the maths he's using so I'm not going to comment further. 

If an engineer feels like volunteering, he's welcomed!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

If he can use his sorcery to predict the exact number of attractive, intelligent 18-25 year-old women who would be interested in him specifically, I don't see why he can't pinpoint their coordinates and go meet one of them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol I knew someone who made an equation once for how likely it would be for him to find someone at a club... Fun times. Maths is never friendly.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

He finds 2.3% of intelligent girls his age beautiful enough to date.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but he never says there are more males than females.

There are so many flaws with this article is hard to know what to say. He writes, "I refuse to accept it's an inherent problem with me [that I don't have a girlfriend]". Dude's 35 now, I hope he's wised up some.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

This author is following idea that he will find his 'soulmate' amongst all these girls. The way I see it though, is that life is short and that if you want better chances of being in a relationship you have to be more accepting/less picky about girls.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

According to some statistics 50.24% of the world's population are males. The 0.24% may be a few 100,000 more men than women, but really it isn't much more at all.

Theres many reasons really why some guy's cant get a girlfriend. BatmanDude hit's the nail on the head a bit there.

I know of quite a few guys who are easily below average but want their girlfriend to be some hot blonde model type of girl. As a result they are in their 30's and have never been on a date let alone had a girlfriend. 

While it's ok to want to aim high. Realistically you have to know what type of girl you could have a chance with as well as realising what women are out of your league.

That is probably 1 of the best things about me... I am a realist. I know what type of girl I could have a chance with and instead of having false optimism, I will only go for realistic women


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Funny article. Hope he finds someone.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> The author seems to have fairly high standards - girl hotter than average, must be intelligent etc. On top of that, I don't understand the maths he's using so I'm not going to comment further.
> 
> If an engineer feels like volunteering, he's welcomed!


It's not too complex. He's basically using the bell curve to model the population of intelligence and attractiveness across the world/the regions he is looking at.










Personally I think he should accept 1 standard deviation above the mean in both intelligence and attractiveness. That would be women in the top 13.6% so it would be say an iq 115-130 girl with a attractiveness of an 8-9 which is pretty attractive if you think about it rather than an iq say 130+ with the only a 10 being acceptable which means he wants a supermodel einstein who would probably laugh at him if he approached her.


----------



## swisscheese (Feb 21, 2014)

But what if each female have several partners?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If there is someone out there for me, I haven't met her yet.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

pete24 said:


> According to some statistics 50.24% of the world's population are males. The 0.24% may be a few 100,000 more men than women, but really it isn't much more at all.
> 
> Theres many reasons really why some guy's cant get a girlfriend. BatmanDude hit's the nail on the head a bit there.
> 
> ...


dude why lower our standards if I lowered mine to any girl sure I could get a girlfriend but I would not be happy it like getting a cheap computer and saying o well it turns on but only can run windows 95 you would be looking for a new computer for the fact you don't enjoy your computer you just got then your $20 short so you can't buy that compter till next pay witch is two weeks away and then you go back to get it and they have sold out and you thrown the old one out so now your without any computer because you decide to buy a crappy one first instead of waiting till you could get the one you want


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

mike91 said:


> dude why lower our standards if I lowered mine to any girl sure I could get a girlfriend but I would not be happy it like getting a cheap computer and saying o well it turns on but only can run windows 95 you would be looking for a new computer for the fact you don't enjoy your computer you just got then your $20 short so you can't buy that compter till next pay witch is two weeks away and then you go back to get it and they have sold out and you thrown the old one out so now your without any computer because you decide to buy a crappy one first instead of waiting till you could get the one you want


Did you just compare a human being to a computer?


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Did you just compare a human being to a computer?


yer but it getting something that you think you will be happy with then your not same with finding a girl your not attracted to


----------



## masterbear (Mar 5, 2014)

http://en.nothingisreal.com/wiki/About_me

Look at his gallery from 2012, even this guy ended up with a woman.


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

I find myself more interested in the math than the actual article.


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

masterbear said:


> http://en.nothingisreal.com/wiki/About_me
> 
> Look at his gallery from 2012, even this guy ended up with a woman.


but I will not. living alone my eternal life. very funny!


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

she even looks good, wtf: http://www.nothingisreal.com/photos/Bergstraße_2012-09/img_7562.jpg


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

kjwkjw said:


> but I will not. *living alone my eternal life.* very funny!


Are you a vampire?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I can't get a girlfriend cuz I'm old, boring, and look like a weirdo when speaking. I don't need an article to tell me that.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

That's about the most horrible excuse I ever heard.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

mike91 said:


> dude why lower our standards if I lowered mine to any girl sure I could get a girlfriend but I would not be happy it like getting a cheap computer and saying o well it turns on but only can run windows 95 you would be looking for a new computer for the fact you don't enjoy your computer you just got then your $20 short so you can't buy that compter till next pay *witch *is two weeks away and then you go back to get it and they have sold out and you thrown the old one out so now your without any computer because you decide to buy a crappy one first instead of waiting till you could get the one you want


You might want to make sure your next one has a spell/grammar check though.


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Are you a vampire?


I dont like blood.


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

i agree with the person who said lower your standards somewhat. you have to go with whos compatible with you. a hot genious super model might get you praise with your friends and family, and maybe make you feel a little better about yourself. but you have to wonder if a girl like that fits your lifestyle and personality. its not about lowering standards so much as your changing them to go after someone who better fits with your own life. hot acttresses dont end up with nerdy guys because there personalities most likely dont mesh. the actress wants to party and hang out in crowds, while the nerdy guy may want to stay home and play minecraft or something.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Demand-pull inflation.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yeah if you werent born with looks and didnt make it rich you are done


----------



## hailsstorm1 (Mar 4, 2014)

It's not all about looks though and I know everyone says that but it's true! 

I used to be pretty boy crazy and so I've liked many guys in my life but the one I liked the most is actually the least attractive. In fact now that my feelings for him are gone I'd say he's about a 4/10.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Didn't matter if women out populate guys. Ill still be single.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

HelpfulHero said:


> It's not too complex. He's basically using the bell curve to model the population of intelligence and attractiveness across the world/the regions he is looking at.


I found this article so amusing because I once attempted the same calculation.

The real conclusions should be:

You can only look for ONE extraordinary quality. In other words it's almost impossible to find someone who is both very smart and very beautiful. In other words 2 standard deviations above normal in 2 different categories.

It's also almost impossible to find someone who is both very kind and very beautiful (Snow White).

A huge mistake in his calculations is assuming that looks and brains are independent variables. Or that the probabilit that a woman will find him attractive is independent of the quality of the woman. He states there is a 15% chance that such a woman would find him attractive. I think it's less than a 1% chance that a gorgeous brainy woman would choose an average looking average income guy.

Also, I doubt he would turn down a woman who is 1 standard deviation above normal in both looks and intelligence.

In short, you have to decide what quality is most important to you and not expect anything but average in other categories. For me, it's character. I want higher than average character (kindness, generosity, etc). Everything else can be average.


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Didn't matter if women out populate guys. Ill still be single.


same here

bro <3


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

kjwkjw said:


> same here
> 
> bro <3


I've come to terms with it... for now.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't have high standards otherwise you'll never find anyone


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

ThisGirl15 said:


> Can't have high standards otherwise you'll never find anyone


I dont?

But the thing is..even a monster like me have some demands.

exemple I dont want a girl who is very fat (I could be here friend tought!) or a girl that look like this: http://www.thestudentroom.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=243659&d=1379113316

no offence to that girl...im just saying.


----------



## mavis1 (Mar 6, 2014)

"I know what type of girl I could have a chance with and instead of having false optimism, I will only go for realistic women"
"dude why lower our standards if I lowered mine to any girl sure I could get a girlfriend but I would not be happy it like getting a cheap computer"
Would you guys listen to yourselves?? You're being ridiculous! It sounds like you only consider "aiming high" as going for a "hot" girl, while "lowering your standards" would be going for an average looking one. Do you get my point? You're all about looks! And no, you don't know what type of girl you have a chance with. Maybe the average girl you think you can get by 'lowering your standards' doesn't want you because you are too shallow and superficial! Maybe she wants a guy who truly values her and does not feel like he settled to be with her. Maybe she has confidence in herself and knows she is worth more than just her looks!


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

kjwkjw said:


> I dont like blood.


Some vampires are allergic to blood. They eat vampie instead.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Nah don't think that's a legitimate point. Not everybody finds the "one soul mate" anyway. The average person probably goes through a handful of partners before finding somebody. The problem for people with SA isn't really so much finding "the one" but even being part of that 'handful' that's a challenge.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd rather be alone than be one of those douches being cheated on or whining about his sexless pathetic marriage or his ******* ugly stupid kids.


----------



## mavis1 (Mar 6, 2014)

What's wrong with that guy? He doesn't look so bad, I'd go on a date with him if he had a good personality.


----------



## mavis1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ps. I'm talking about the guy in the photo link


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

mavis1 said:


> What's wrong with that guy? He doesn't look so bad, I'd go on a date with him if he had a good personality.


That is supposed to be a woman. I think?

Anyway, I'm just too weird to find love, most likely. I'm just trying to survive, in my weirdness, and I doubt I would find someone who was as eccentric as I am. If I did, she would probably hate herself, and want a normal guy, so I'm screwed either way.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

This guy must have aspergers or something. And a negative attitude on top of that. You cannot even calculate something like this so why even try? Most people meet the right one in a radius of around 100 km around them. So in their area. That is, if you don't travel a lot. Yes, there are probably millions of attractive women around the world who like you also but who knows? If one is meant for you you will meet her anyway at some time in your life.


----------



## Handsome Beast (Jan 3, 2014)

monotonous said:


> yeah if you werent born with looks and didnt make it rich you are done


I suppose I'll have to remember this when I think of my somewhat average looking friends who don't have fat wallets (pay check to pay check) that are married with kids or had relationships (good and bad).

We hold ourselves back.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

The only thing that ensures zero chance of success is failing to try in the first place.


----------



## Jfisch (Mar 11, 2014)

kjwkjw said:


> http://en.nothingisreal.com/wiki/Why_I_Will_Never_Have_a_Girlfriend
> 
> you dont have time to read? ok. I will tell you what that link says...there is more males than females in this world. much more.
> 
> some guys MUST be alone.


That mainly applies in China, where the male population is greatly growing in comparison to the female population. Mainly due to the one child law and importance of men in their culture.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

There's still more young men than young women in pretty much any society, yeah other than China is not too big of a deal but still is. You could always go to Russia where I've heard the average male life expectancy is in the low 40s due to various factors.


----------

